# Milwaukee CO2 regulator.



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone use the Milwaukee co2 regulator with solenoid valve and bubble counter? I just purchased one and am picking up the co2 cylinder tomorrow, but the regulator didn't come with any instructions. Not sure how this thingy works. Do you fill bubble counter with water?

Better yet can anyone email me the instructions?

Thanks Wayne


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a very good link for the operating and setup instructions. You don't want to do anything without them since they're pretty precise.
http://www.automatedaquariums.com/mw_957_info.htm

I have 3 of these regulators running and really like them. I'm sure you will too.


----------

